# Elgin area



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey all,plan on a 4 day calling trip in a couple weeks around the Elgin area.Have never hunted there only breezed through on the way back from a Badlands calling trip last winter...didn't do so well apparently mange has taken it's toll according to the ranchers we talked with.Did see a number of yotes early morning heading out of the Mott area but didn't have time to hunt.Anyone familiar with this area and willing to point us in the right direction? Kind of enjoy hunting the hills if possible... not sure if theres much for buttes around there or not.Or if theres better areas to hunt we are open to suggestions.Used to hunt the Wishek area and did alright but there seems to be quite a few coyote hunters around there. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I assume it will be tough to get on land out there. But assuming that any yotes you take helps out their pheasant population, you might actually get on some land you didn't think possible. Ive been told they have a good population out there,they're definetly not short on food supply.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Don't think I would even attempt to get permission to bird hunt around there and judging by the number of pheasants we saw not sure I would want to...like a bit of a challenge when I hunt pheasants! But if anyone knows of an area that is half as thick with predators I'd love to know LOL!We've been nothing but impressed with the welcome and help received so far hunting predators in your great state and can only hope this will be found again on this trip.Again,we are planning to hunt this area but if anyone has better suggestions we are open. Thanx.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

FG,
While deer hunting SW of Edgeley this past year we ran into MANY coyotes. I've wanted to get out this year but haven't made it. Go west until you get to the hills to the SW and you should find all the coyotes you'll want. PM if you want to know where to stay.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks FH,haven't hunted that area for a few years but have done well there before and am somewhat familiar with the country.Did hear from my friend who I'm meeting with tonite that a co-worker of his did well trapping that area this fall.Not a factor this year (so far) was the amount of snowmobiles we saw in the back of supposed predator hunters trucks at the motels wich was a little depressing...I believe even a coyote deserves a fair hunt.May just head that way if my buddies agree tonite...just wish they would build more bridges across the Missouri so's a guy would have more alternatives available to cover in a limited time span LOL! Will let you all know how we did or didn't do.


----------

